# First Horse Stories!



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

im still with my first horse and working towards my second! lol 
i dont think anything really can fully prepare you for horse owning because every horse is different, you just have to learn from them but teach at the same time...wow...sounds like what my grandma said about having kids... :shock: lol 
when i first got my horse geez he was a wreck, he was skinny and muddy and horribly treated and he had NO MANNERS at all. it was terrible, but him and i sort of clicked lol 
i remember one time i was so mad at him for...o yea he had bucked me off and god i was ticked beyond measure and i was stalking around screaming and hiting stuff and i (i hate to admit this) but i yanked on his halter and he wasnt expecting it and was almost on top of me but he rolled onto his back haunches and sat down on his butt to avoid trampling on me and i knew right then that he was the best horse for me and even though he had made me so mad i still loved him 
lol ok im done with the mushy stuff lol 







this is me and him when i first got him the first day i rode him...








and here we are i think about two months ago lol sorry its a little blurry it was taken with my phone lol
good luck with your search!!!


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats a great story, thank you! 

I know each horse is different, but I figure taking riding lessons again and volunteering at a stable certainly cannot hurt. Unfortunately, the town I'm in for foundation year doesn't have a stable, so these next few months will be spent doing research on everything about horse care, feeding, first aid, riding, conformation, ect. Then about two years of lessons/working at a stable, and then I'll see if I feel ready to own a horse and provide for it it's entire life.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

my 1st horse was free. my friend told me of some people she knew who were giving away 2 old horses coz they were selling their farm, and said she was getting 1, did i want the other?
i knew there was no way that my parents would allow it, but thought, what the heck, she's free, can't hurt to ask... and they said YES!!! :shock: 
we called the owners and sussed them out, and they sussed me out too, which was good. then, bcoz they were about 3-4 hrs away, we hired a float, drove up there, caught her loaded her and took her home. no vet check, no riding, no nothing. all the things you aren't supposed to  the owners said that if there were any probs to just bring her back, and we figured that since they were giving her to us when they could have gotten some money from the knackers, then they probably weren't shady or anything.
my mare hadn't been touched in five years, but she walked straight on the float, and was no trouble to handle, ride, anything. she's been an absolute angel, im so blessed to have her!!!


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

Nomi said:


> Thats a great story, thank you!
> 
> I know each horse is different, but I figure taking riding lessons again and volunteering at a stable certainly cannot hurt. Unfortunately, the town I'm in for foundation year doesn't have a stable, so these next few months will be spent doing research on everything about horse care, feeding, first aid, riding, conformation, ect. Then about two years of lessons/working at a stable, and then I'll see if I feel ready to own a horse and provide for it it's entire life.


you are right lessons and volunteering can not hurt you also might find your first horse that way lol 
do you have friends that have horses? you could ask if they would let you help them some and ride some of their more experianced horses, thats how i started lol


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I took dressage lessons at a riding stable for four years until one day the trainer told my parents she was moving, but leaving her lesson horses here for a while and said I was allowed to ride them. I rode them for about 2 months, but when you're only allowed to do circles and exercises in the arena no faster than a canter, it starts to get a little boring. By this time I was in 7th grade and met a girl at school who had volunteered at the stable for a day, and had bought a pony who they were taking to the sale because he was flighty for kids for $200. (Tbh, this pony was abused before the stable had bought him, so he was very timid and scared about everything.) Now she worked there, so she could pay off Tucker's board. So I started to help out at the barn, and when Tiffany rode her pony, Tucker, I would ride one of the barn's trail horses. Eventually, they decided I should start riding a horse that needed more miles on it, which happened to be Athena, my future first horse. She was a total knucklehead when I first rode her, and was afraid of everything, but it was all worth it. I rode her for about a year, bought her, got a job at the stable. Now about 4 or 5 years later I bought another horse there, except this one was supposed to be a trail horse, but was just a little too green for people who had no idea how to ride a horse. So I took him in. 


Athena - last fall









Playboy - this summer with Jesse holding him


----------



## Maria Riverbridge (Jun 11, 2015)

I am a horseless 12 year old girl and I have been stalking this one horse for a year now. His name is Alfie and he is a 13.2hh American Walking Pony gelding. Well, I live in somewhere the city and such but still close to the country so it's hard. Since I'm only 12 and can't get a proper job, I decided to do stuff online. My neighborhood isn't the best to dog walk or anything like that so I can't. First, I'm planning to save up to get a savings account then continue saving more and more until I can at least afford the starter supplies, trailering and adoption fee. The boarding stable is expensive that I have in mind but I can surely do work there to get free board. I can also be an exercise rider for some of their racehorses that they breed but that's more into the future. I use Swagbucks to try and get some cash, it's not the best but I'm trying. I only am trying to use YouTube to earn some money off of it, which is really hard. I also want to do some more online programs but I am discussing it with my parents. I've been wanting Alfie so much that it pains me and I can't just sit here and stare at him all day wishing that a miracle is going to come. I am going to have to make that miracle come myself.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I was born and grew up in an eastern city to un-supportive parents. My first horse, and several others, cost $1 and all had some physical problem. They all did go on to be serviceable mounts, though.

I had to work evenings and some nights to support the first and those that followed. I waitressed in a nasty coffee shop near an interstate and saw more drug deals and other seedy activities than a kid should, but I had a horse. My work schedule was not conducive to doing well in school and I got emancipated from the parents and went to the race tracks, where I finished high school. I later completed two bachelor's degrees in college.

When I hear that some one wants a horse, I ask "How badly?"


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I was horse crazy ever since I was little and almost lived at the barn in my teens .
My parents were supportive of me learning how to ride, paid for lessons and drove me to the barn. But they would have never let me get a horse, let alone buy me one. Too much responsibility, and I had no idea what I wanted to do after school. In hindsight, I am glad they taught me to be responsible, I most likely would not have had the means to support a horse while I was at University. But at the time I wanted nothing more than my own horse.

It wasn't until I was 30 that I got my first own horse, when I was sure I could commit long term. But it's even sweeter now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

My first horse was a birthday present for my 14th birthday, he was 4. Yikes! I know, what was my mom and dad thinking? I had been around horses since I was a little girl, had been taking lessons since I was 8. My riding instructor had put me on all sorts of horses during the years and told my parents that I could handle it. 

My horse actually chose me, I walked into the field with him and his herd mates and he kept trying to get all my attention. I told the lady at the farm that I wanted him. They asked me twice if i was sure. YEP! :loveshower:

He was green broke. I didn't care. I rode him and we spent lots of time together. He bucked once, I stayed on. I fell off of him once, when a quail spooked him. We conquered trails, and did horse shows, he even could drive. He was my best friend. 
:gallop:
We were together for about 5 years. My parents got divorced and I had to sell him (for his well being, I couldnt afford him on my own) Fast forward 14 or so years.... about 7 years ago I went looking for him ( lots of emails and phone calls) and found him 15 mins from where I had worked at the time. 

He came home and we spent his last 7 years together. 

He passed away this January, he would've been 30 ... 3 days ago.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My first horse was a retrain project that my friend was working on when I went to work for her. She didn't particularly like him, but he and I got on great, so she "gave" him to me to work with. I took him back from the ground up and made him into a suitable lesson mount for kids. He was a bay 14.2hh Arab/NSH cross gelding. His owners decided, after they had given him to my friend and she gave him to me, that they wanted him back because they saw what an awesome horse we had turned him into after they ruined him.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Given this thread was originally started by the OP in 2008... I wonder if she ever got her hands on a horse? :cowboy:


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

DraftyAiresMom

Did you keep him or give him back?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I actually was not given a choice in the matter. I went out to feed one day and he was gone. I texted my friend asking where he was and she said "Oh, I thought you knew. His owners wanted him back so I dropped him off yesterday." That was four and a half years ago. I have not seen him since (his owners live two hours away and I do not know them).


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jul 21, 2014)

My first horse who I am still with (and will never part with) was a lesson horse at my barn. He had a bad rooting problem and stepped on my feet so many times (I swear it was intentional!) He didn't like being a lesson horse, he likes to give his all for one person. He chose me. He put his nose to my forehead and kept it there, and I knew he was mine. And then one day, he was in a stall with a posterboard with my name on it  we have a special bond, he really takes care of me. My falls have never been his fault. Packs me around at shows and does whatever I ask. He is my best buddy and he will always have a home with me


----------



## arabbarrelracer (Jun 2, 2015)

DraftlyAiresMom

I'm soooooooo sorry!!!!!!!
Your friend should have asked you first.
Did she not know where they lived?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My first was at age 15 and was a sorrel riding pony I paid a hundred bucks for. Extremely barn sour but I didn't care since I fell for her while we were pulling into the farm and I saw her running through the pasture and jump a creek. Rode the hair off that pony.


----------

